# 1:48 F-18A/B Lex Fence size?



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi folks,

Well, the older F-18 kit I am butchering has no LEX fences included.  C'est la vie.

Could someone please take a *top and bottom* measurement of their 1/48 F-18 LEX fence and PM the dimensions to me? I can't even seem to find the actual size of the fence online, so I figure I'll just carve some of my own. :thumbsup:

Much obliged!!!:wave:
Links


----------

